# show us your favorite tongue shots



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

here's a few to start off with


----------



## jaih (Oct 6, 2008)

Haha.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

now that's a tongue!


----------



## No-two (Oct 6, 2008)

Heres a few of mine that I could find on this computer.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## ClareB (Oct 6, 2008)

This is my fave!


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 6, 2008)

This one kinda looks like a levitating head


----------



## missllama (Oct 6, 2008)

these are a few i found with there tounges out, the squirrel gliders mouth is open and u can see his tounge lol i just thought it was cute coz it looks like he is smilling


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

some mixed ones


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

a cpl of critters from the Tully area !
[email protected]$, that is one of the hairiest lizards I've seen ! LOL
JL wicked pic, did you take that one ?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

another...


----------



## CassM (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

JL wicked pic, did you take that one ?[/QUOTE]

yes


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## CassM (Oct 6, 2008)

Baz, they're awesome!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheers again


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol ssssnakeman that 4th pic of the pale bluetongue looks...ummm...well, dubious if you get my drift..lol

JasonL, what type of python is that first one in the group of five?? I really like it!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> JasonL, what type of python is that first one in the group of five?? I really like it!



just a grubby Carpet Snake...... One of Shane Black's Cape Yorks.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 6, 2008)

> Lol ssssnakeman that 4th pic of the pale bluetongue looks...ummm...well, dubious if you get my drift..lol


Bit slow on the uptake today slytherin,,dubious?


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> just a grubby Carpet Snake...... One of Shane Black's Cape Yorks.


 
I've never seen one like it, very unusual! (well to me anyway ) Congrats on a great find there.


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 6, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Bit slow on the uptake today slytherin,,dubious?


 
Looks like the wrong end of the lizard...lol   :lol: Great pics by the way!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> I've never seen one like it, very unusual! (well to me anyway ) Congrats on a great find there.



It is unusual, but it's not mine, he kept that one back himself.


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 6, 2008)

JasonL said:


> It is unusual, but it's not mine, he kept that one back himself.


 
I would too!


----------



## Tanith (Oct 6, 2008)

A couple Red Tails to add to the mix.

Odin






Freya


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Tanith (Oct 6, 2008)

You all have some of the most amazing animals!
Just gorgeous.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking at that last one...

"You wanna piece oh me? Eh? YOU wanna piece oh ME?"


----------



## andyscott (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, there are some spectacular photos here. I can't decide which one I like best. They all look great, and cheeky. Slytherin you have your mind in the gutter again  haha 

Sssnakeman that scrubby of yours has a face of a cute puppy. Then there is your blue tongue with a see-thru tongue. LOL, they are all awesome photos.

I reckon monitors always look funny with their tongue hanging out :lol:

Anyway, here's a couple of mine


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

a few more:lol:


----------



## froglet (Oct 6, 2008)

*Some awesome pics*
*Here is one of mine*


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

a cpl more tongue shots


----------



## callith (Oct 6, 2008)

haha, they are all awesome


----------



## hozy6 (Oct 6, 2008)

there is one of my olives with her tongue out nothin special really


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## MMAnne (Oct 6, 2008)

Heh. Stimpy has a strange fascination with eyelashes xD

Nice shots people!


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 7, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> there is one of my olives with her tongue out nothin special really



The olives are great tongue flickers. But I have found they are the most difficult to get a nice photo of. I have gotten heaps of tongue shots of them but they always come out blurry. And they don't sit still, always moving, and curious of the camera.


----------



## hozy6 (Oct 7, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> The olives are great tongue flickers. But I have found they are the most difficult to get a nice photo of. I have gotten heaps of tongue shots of them but they always come out blurry. And they don't sit still, always moving, and curious of the camera.



yer mines curious of the camera but ive got a fair few shots of her with her tongue out and none of them came out blurry i think i just have good timing yer but she definatly isnt shy of the camera


----------



## Camo (Oct 7, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


>



Thats a very nice tongue shot mate. Very very blue tongue. looks like he has been drinking blue cruisers.


----------



## craftsman (Oct 7, 2008)

*tongue*

here is a GTS


----------



## miley_take (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's some of my boy, have yet to catch my girl yet :lol:


----------



## swampie (Oct 7, 2008)

Great pics everyone. Here's a pic of my roughie male with his tongue out.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow swampie he's beautiful! Great pics everyone!


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 7, 2008)

blackthorn said:


>


Niiiice.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 7, 2008)

a few tongues


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 7, 2008)

one more


----------



## gman78 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great thead.
Fantastic photos


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 7, 2008)

some really wicked shots people!! 
These are my two - hope you like them :lol:


----------



## Smellie (Oct 7, 2008)

My favorite tongue shot of all time...

I'm sorry I had to haha


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 7, 2008)

a few more :lol: some great pics on this thread !


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 8, 2008)

Herpkeeper, good to see you back on line old mate. I made it home safely by the way.


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 8, 2008)

Oops almost forgot some tongue.


----------



## Jakee (Oct 8, 2008)

ClareB said:


> This is my fave!
> 
> View attachment 65507




That photo reminds me of what the kiwis do at the end of the haka.


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 8, 2008)

Good thread mark 

Glad to see you back on line with all this pics.

Great looking animals everyone, keep them tounge shots coming.

Joel


----------



## Retic (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Retic (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## larks (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 9, 2008)

last 1 :shock:


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 9, 2008)

same here


----------



## ogg666 (Oct 9, 2008)

boa said:


>


 what an Awesome photo Boa this one is my favourite.......cool photos everyone


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a cool tounge shot Boa 

here's a couple, not a good ones but still qualifies

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 9, 2008)

how cool are these!!!!


----------



## Lozza (Oct 9, 2008)

here's a few oldies...






























lol blurry as I was a little preoccupied


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 9, 2008)

hehehe all soooooo cute!


----------



## Ranch Hand (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the Blue tongue pics and the Komodo


----------



## Schlumpe (Oct 9, 2008)

here one


----------



## Schlumpe (Oct 9, 2008)

here’s one (take 2)


----------



## Kurama (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some of my fav tongue shots.


----------



## gregsydney (Oct 10, 2008)

raven that last photo of the taipan freaks me out!


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 10, 2008)

What a great thread! Plenty of awesome shots of some awesome critters!


----------



## method (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## MMAnne (Oct 10, 2008)

Method, that looks like a beautifully coloured Antaresia (Stimmy?). Do you have any full body shots?

Mish


----------



## SCam (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome pics every1 
here are a couple of my fav's


----------



## larks (Oct 10, 2008)

here's one from today


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

here's mine....


----------



## Carney (Oct 15, 2008)

only one im quick enough to take lol


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## wil (Oct 15, 2008)

great shots guys


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 15, 2008)

Lozza, looks like a lot of effort going on here!! So cute!! Those first two shots are gorgeous too! (Sorry Lozza-I did quote your pic above but now it looks like its my pic-don't know how to fix that-promise I won't take credit!)

And herpkeeper-your last post is really rubbing it in-a roughy, albino and GTP all in one post! I'm very jealous!

Great shots everyone!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2008)

haha Mudimans, I know what he's been licking, dirty little bugger!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 15, 2008)

Lozza you have a very happy looking little lizard there the one with the wide yellow grin is such a cutie


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 16, 2008)

:lol: a cpl more :lol:


----------



## ambah (Oct 18, 2008)

gorgeous, Den! 

Well i thought I'd better contribute cuz this thread has lasted longer than I expected it to, lol..

Wednesday after eating a big rat





And a little blotched blue


----------



## Vixen (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok that cow wins the entire thread :lol::lol:


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW, some Fanastic pic's on here 

Ssssnakeman, the blue tongue is AWESOME ! ( what breed is it ? ) i want 1 lol 
Also you have some very nice pets there !

Bundy zigg, luv the snake pic 

Mr Bredli, you have a GR8 collection there, very nice indeed !

Boa, that's a Gr8 looking snake , what a pic, really cool 

Keep posting


----------



## JasonL (Oct 18, 2008)

A big Spencers......


----------



## froglet (Oct 19, 2008)

One of my little spotted


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 19, 2008)

WICKED pics everyone :shock:


----------



## bredli-sli (Aug 3, 2009)

*i got this one today*

i got this one today meet sli


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 3, 2009)

Some really good photos here. Very impressive.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

/////////


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 3, 2009)

just going back over some of the pics posted - some fantastic shots, well done everyone 
i reached the maximum amount of pics allowed and had to delete some, unfortunately took them off this thread  
cheers HK.


----------



## ravan (Aug 3, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Lozza, looks like a lot of effort going on here!! So cute!! Those first two shots are gorgeous too! (Sorry Lozza-I did quote your pic above but now it looks like its my pic-don't know how to fix that-promise I won't take credit!)
> 
> And herpkeeper-your last post is really rubbing it in-a roughy, albino and GTP all in one post! I'm very jealous!
> 
> Great shots everyone!



lol that is one of the funniest shot ive ever seen!


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 6, 2009)

this is willy the woma aint he cute


----------

